# Apple TV Imac



## morinj (24 Août 2015)

Salut ( Imac 0s10.9 /  ATV3 )
Je viens de rentrer une ATV3.
Complétement novice, j'aurais besoin d"un coup de main ...
Je voudrais pouvoir surfer et visionner l’écran du Mac sur ma TV
- Avec Itune pas de PB pour tout ce qui est dans la liste de lecture ( par contre pas de WEB ... )
Par contre pas moyen de voir quoi que ce soit sans ITunes.
- J'ai installé Air Parrot mais je n'arrive pas a envoyer l'image sur la TV
J'ai du rater un truc
- Peut on surfer sur le web directement avec l'ATV3 ?
Remarque :mon imac semble ne pas disposer de la fonction Air Play
Merci de vos avis d'expert
JM


----------



## Old Timer (25 Août 2015)

Est-ce que ton iMac possède la configuration requise?
Il faut un modèle datant au moins de 2011.

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201343

http://www.macg.co/os-x/2014/03/os-x-1092-une-solution-pour-le-probleme-avec-airplay-80224


----------



## morinj (25 Août 2015)

Salut
Merci pour cet avis
Je pense que mon Imac ne possède pas la fonction partage d'écran car elle n'apparait pas dans les préférences système / moniteur
Cette fonction apparait sur mon MBP qui fonctionne parfaitement en partage d'écran avec la TV.
C'est pour cela que j'ai installé Air Parrot sur l'IMac
Mais je n'arrive pas a partager mon écran avec mon ATV.
J'ai du rater un truc ............
JM


----------

